

Microsoft selling 'Scroogled' merchandise to attack Google - luizgrp
http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/cat/Scroogled/categoryID.67575900%5C

======
mkaziz
That's kinda sad that they're reduced to taunting Google like this. I can
almost smell the amused/condescending response from Google PR.

